# catering



## gourmet11 (Aug 1, 2008)

whats an alternative way to keep food warm during transportation to a job?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I use Cambros.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Don't know if it is an alternative way or not, since you don't say what method you use, but I second lentil's suggestion of Cambros.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Alternative to what? Which foods? Held how long? What kind of transportation do you have? Does the name Cres-Cor ring a bell? Are Cambros out of your price range?

Your best bet might be the new food "cooler" bag from KFC. Pick up a bucket today and get a free bag. 

Seriously though ... the picnic cooler bag is the right idea. I used it as a snarky way of saying, you can use regular foam and plastic coolers -- for some foods, like roast meats, you can make a virtue out of necessity and allow a prolonged and worthwhile "resting" time.

Again, depending on which foods and how long held: You might want to warm the cooler first, by sloshing a little boiling water around; and once the cooler is loaded, by packing any unused space with wadded up newspaper and towels, and by keeping the coolers tightly closed with bungees or duct tape; and if the weather is truly inclement, by insulating the coolers themselves in blankets.

Coolers are SOP with caterers who haven't graduated into the equipment big leagues.

BDL


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I also use cambros, sometimes at the location you can reheat if not ice cold on 4 sterno's under a chaffer. If you have truck you can bring alto=sham with you and just keep pluged in at sight. Sometime closed bakers rack with pan of water on bottom and sterno 's under that. I dont know what equipment you have or can afford. Sometime improvise, but I have seen a piece of fish wrapped in foil reheated on manifold of a truck. The logic being"We are caterers, we can do anything".This quote was said to me by one of New Yorks largest caterers at an off premise function.


----------



## robert fortier (Aug 24, 2012)

Cambros have worked well for me also. I help a buddy do catering and that's what he often uses.


----------

